# Filing a Dove's beak



## flynpuppy (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi...a short time ago, my dove was seen by a vet because she was pecking at a spot under her feathers. Her beak was not overgrown, but the vet covered her head with a towel and filed the tip of her beak to blunt it with a dremel. After that, he took her into the other room to draw some blood for testing (I was not in the room with them). When he brought her out to me, she was a wreck, very shaken up, very weak and could barely walk. When I picked her up to sit in my palm, she started crying and whimpering as if she had been wounded.

I am trying to figure out whether filing of her beak was painful, because I recently read that Doves have softbills that should not be trimmed...and the ends of their softbills have nerves that make it sensitive to anything. Or is it possible she got hurt during the blood sample taking...as I am not sure if it were taken from the neck or leg. My dove seemed traumatized from the vet visit and is now fearful of having a towel around her back.
After I brought her home, within two weeks she developed an infection and was ill...and needed antibiotics.

Does anyone know whether beak filing or blood taking can cause a dove severe pain ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would say that it depends on the expertise or lack of it of the person who is doing either of these.

We regularly have to trim beaks on some of our pigeons to prevent hooking over, and no problem. If not done carefully, trimming or snipping too much can cause a bleed.

Never had a problem with our avian vets taking blood samples, either (we wouldn't do that ourselves).

When you say 'dove', is this a ringneck or a white pigeon? We have doves (Eurasian collar doves) and they really are terribly upset at just being handled, without anything else. Our pigeons are fine with it, though.


----------



## flynpuppy (Feb 19, 2016)

She is a ringneck dove and is generally good natured. It was the first time she has ever cried like that. She's all right with me handling her except if I need to hold her to do something such as trim her nails. She likes to be near me often; she tends to fly towards me to perch on my shoulder or head. When the vet holds her, she remains quiet but if one wing is free she'll try to fly away. 

Her filed upper beak was not bleeding afterwards. I had checked her legs and under the feathers around the neck but did not see anything unusual nor any bruising.

So I guess if the tip of the beak is not overgrown and is filed or trimmed only a bit, they shouldn't feel any sensation, would they? On the other hand, if she's being restrained while doing that and does feel something, she may not be able to move to show a pain reaction.

I haven't been able to find any articles explaining the inside of a softbill's beak.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe you need to stay with the bird while they are doing anything to her. I always do unless it's an X-ray or surgery.


----------



## flynpuppy (Feb 19, 2016)

I think I'll stay with her from hereon even when procedures are done because if they are rough with handling her, she cannot possibly tell me. They would most likely be careful if I'm present. I just hope the needle they used with her was clean.

Thanks


----------

